# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Oxandrolone/Anavar - Real or Fake????

## dazbo

These are labelled as Russian Oxide Laboratories brand and are supposed to be 5mg anavars.

There are no markings on the tabs but the fact that Ive never seen them before and they are far bigger than my previous 10mg ones, makes me wonder what they are or what else is in them??

Any input is appreciated, thanks.

----------


## mad dogs

never seen them befor man ,there are tons of labs poping up all over the place so its hit or miss when useing ugl ,the only real way to know is to use pharma grade .

----------


## dazbo

How do you know that they are UGL??

thanks for the reply though.

----------


## mad dogs

because most if not all pharma grade anavar come in blister packs and boxed ,also if it were pharma grade a quick google would show it without a doubt.

its defo a under ground lab man.

----------


## Sheven

is not from russia for sure and is ugl. tabs seem crushed in the box, not very nice.

----------


## Machin3

this is fake


Oxide Anavar is 50mg per tab

They are green


they do not produce this...Its a knockoff

----------


## sarasotafloridabrian

What of the undergrond VAR though. I mean there certainly are some real products that aren't litterally Pharma grade.

----------


## MORPHIN

oxide is sapose to be pretty good quality

----------


## makelovenotwar21

> this is fake
> 
> 
> Oxide Anavar is 50mg per tab
> 
> They are green
> 
> 
> they do not produce this...Its a knockoff


this is what I was thinking

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

REAL Oxide Laboratories Anavar are light green, round tabs, with 'ox' stamped on them. They come in gold foil resealable bags. You my friend have a counterfeit/knockoff. Who knows what those are? Someone working off a good name.. Sorry for your loss!

----------

